# running 12v TV



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I have a 12v flat screen tv, should I run it from just an ordinary ciggie socket with just the lead or should I run it through a 'stabilised' 12v ciggie adapter [Maplin variable voltage type of unit] ?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi vicdicdoc, i've been running mine with just the lead for 4 years now with no probs. when solar panels are going flat out my leisure batts have been up at 14v and doesnt seem to affect the telly. no doubt tho someone will tell you use a stabiliser, better safe than sorry eh! all the best seanoo


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This is an ongoing question but basically.
Many will play it safe and use a regulator. Other plug straight in..

I am one of the "plug straight in" brigade.... Never had an issue....


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*12v Telly*

I have a 12v Mikomi and plug straight in, however if the voltage drops below 12 I lose the picture, also when changing channels it takes about 10 secs for the sound to kick in. A stabiliser would solve this but it doesn't bother me. I generally can get 3 hours tv in the evening before I lose the picture.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I e mailed Sharp about this and they told me that the TV could not be run off 12volts because voltage is too unstable. They told me to use an inverter. Some of course are designed to run directly off a 12 volts supply so I guess it depends on the TV you intend to use.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I connect straight to 12v and have done with several tellys. I did have one which was very voltage sensitive and went off if we had a few lights on and ran the water pump, that was bothersome but no other problems, Alan.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I've run the last four straight off the 12v wiring. never had a problem
other than when the battery gets a bit low, but you would still have that if using a invertor or a stable supply adaptor I guess

Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like 6 of one & half dozen of the other . . I guess I'll try just the lead & see if it works ok [it should have enough battery juice for a good few hours as I've twin 110Ah leisure batteries backed up by the 80w solar panels on the roof.
Many thanks to all for your views & advice.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Some 12V TVs will have an inbuilt stabilisation circuit so you will be OK. 

Others will not. 

As far as I can see only a very small number of people have experienced problems by plugging in directly.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

oldun said:


> Some 12V TVs will have an inbuilt stabilisation circuit so you will be OK.
> 
> Others will not.
> 
> As far as I can see only a very small number of people have experienced problems by plugging in directly.


All flat panel TV have a built in inverter, they could not operate without one. I have used TVs in caravans and motorhomes for over 20 years and have only ever connected to the battery. If the voltage is too high, very doubtful once you have connected the TV, it will invariably smooth the voltage to suit. If the voltage is too low, (more possible) it will shutdown.
Gerry


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Mine has a 14v power supply and came with this plugged into an inverter which guzzled loads of juice. I made up a lead and shoved it straight into the 12v to see if it would work and it's perfect even though it's running 2v under what it's supposed to run on. It now draws 3 amps instead of the 5 it used via the inverter.... Doesn't shut down or lose picture, either, even when I've accidentally run the leisure batteries down to 10v...

Cheers, Mark

PS - it's a Sharp 14 inch TV, I think, fitted with the original inverter set-up by Road Pro for the original owner...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

skiboycey said:


> PS - it's a Sharp 14 inch TV, I think, fitted with the original inverter set-up by Road Pro for the original owner...


Gosh!!! You're Sharp's owner. Knew there had to be one.
Gerry


----------



## doktorburstner (Mar 25, 2008)

as mentioned above,if you're not hooked up and watch tv for any time,the voltage of your system will drop and you will lose your picture/sound.
you can blow your tv with xs voltage if using a solar panel.
the solution is easy..get an AMPERON voltage stabiliser...this little box takes whatever you put into it and delivers 12v DEAD...no risk TV...I've had one for 3 years and no more problems.


----------

